# Transen ohne Ende ?



## Vorlost2008 (26. März 2008)

Hi, 

habe festgestellt, daß ist wohl an dem neuen Patch begründet, daß ich ohne Ende Arkanitbarren transmutieren kann...
Resultate gab es umgehend: Arkankristale ausverkauft im AH, neue statt 2g50-3g nun für 15g (18g sofort)... die fertigen Barren statt 18g nur noch 12g.....

Geht es anderen auch so oder ist das nur bei  Arkanitbarren so?
Wird das nochmal umgestellt, oder habe ich da irgendwo was überlesen?

War eigentlich Haupteinnahmequelle (bin Lv 45, Alchieskill 290)

LG
Claudia


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (26. März 2008)

Während das Patch installiert wird , hat man im Allgemeinen genug Zeit um die Patchnotes zulesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vorlost2008 (26. März 2008)

Kräuterbeutel schrieb:


> Während das Patch installiert wird , hat man im Allgemeinen genug Zeit um die Patchnotes zulesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sorry sicher.
Aber wie du erkannt haben wirst, ist das mein erster Beitrag hier und es ist auch mein erster neuer Patch.
Ich häte sicher nicht *so blöd* gefragt, wenn ich mir darüber im klaren gewesen wäre.....
und hätte ich den Patch installiert und nicht mein Freund, wäre mir sicher auch was aufgefallen...


----------



## Taschendieb (27. März 2008)

Ich will mal nett sein...

Aus den Patchnotes:


> 'Arkanit transmutieren' hat nun keine Abklingzeit mehr.


----------



## Maha47 (27. März 2008)

Ja das ist nur bei Arkanatitbarren. Beim Rest musste immer noch 1Tag warten!


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (27. März 2008)

/klugscheißmodeon

23 Stunden warten langt auch

/klugscheißmodeoff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greenandmean (31. März 2008)

Kein CD auf Arkanitbarren mehr = Preise fallen. SCHEISSEEEEEE ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

greenandmean schrieb:


> Kein CD auf Arkanitbarren mehr = Preise fallen. SCHEISSEEEEEE ^^


mehr zu etwas günstigeren preisen = mind. genau so viel gewinn



unter umständen^^


----------



## HeartCore (13. April 2008)

also ich finds auch nich gut.... voll dumm eig kein CD mehr weil arkankristalle sin mittlerweile schon so teuer wie nen arkanitbarren selbst, das bringts nich mea....


----------



## Minakos (27. April 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, dass es immernoch relativ gut funktioniert. Auf meinem Server kosten die Arkankristalle momentan ca. 3-5g und die Thoriumbarren ca. 2.g. Die Barren gehen für ca. 12g weg. Das macht immernoch im ungünstigsten Fall 5g gewinn pro Transmutation.
 Ich weiß also nicht was das Problem sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swold (8. Mai 2008)

Ist leider nicht überall so... auf Teldrasil sind die Arkanitbarrenpreise allerdings schon seit längerem im Keller, nicht erst seit dem (außnahmsweise wirklich üblem) Patch.


----------



## Denewardtor (31. Mai 2008)

vor dem patch 100Kristalle+Barren kaufen, danach transmutieren eine Woche nach dem patch waren die Preise immernoch so niedrig wie davor, hab ich genug Gold gemacht mit xD


----------



## MoooT (26. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## Fangels (27. Juni 2008)

jap zbs für urmacht ist der CD runtergeschraubt worden!


----------

